# im torn...



## tortoise5643 (Oct 6, 2013)

OK so a few (maybe 3) ago, I caught two quarter sized snappers and a small softshell. I decided to keep one baby snapper. He was so small I figured he had hatched within the last week or so. So I brought him home and have kept him. He is now about 6in SCL. I have decided that a 75 gallon tank is too small for him. I was wondering if y'all see anything wrong with me letting him go. Should I wait until winters over? Should I just keep him in captivity? I want him to have the best life possible. That's my number one thing. Not to sell him so someone can keep him I'm a small tank. But please don't just say "no don't let him go. I will take him" I want everyone's honest opinion about letting Ali go out in nature.


----------



## wellington (Oct 6, 2013)

Where are you located and what is your weather, temps like right now? If they would have hibernated (brumate) for winter by now, then I would not let him go until spring. At that time, not sure if it would be a good idea to let him go, having had him so long. However, I do think it could work by letting him go in the spring close to where you found him. Interesting to see what everyone thinks. Good luck in figuring it out.


Oh, btw, I do believe in leaving the wild in the wild. Best to enjoy looking at them, but not taking them.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Oct 6, 2013)

I live in DFW. Right now the temps are getting to mid 50s at night and high 80s in the day. 

I have caught a few snappers since then and have let them all go. I guess his cuteness just tricked me into it. If I found another one now, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't have any scientific proof, but it is my personal opinion that a captive water turtle...any species of captive water turtle...has a very hard time converting to a wild life and learning how to forage for food. The food god has always provided the food, so the turtle is used to looking for the person to drop food from the sky.

Of course, some turtles are better at foraging than others, but in my opinion, you run the risk of having the turtle die when you release it.

Another thing to think about is it might be illegal in your state to release a turtle back into the wild.

My suggestion would be for you to try to find someone with an outdoor pond. Someone who feeds the turtles in the pond.

But this is the wrong time of year for an indoor turtle to acclimate to living outdoors. You should keep him until spring. This gives you all winter to try to find just the right home for him.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 6, 2013)

I know how adorable those hatchlings can be. I know I live in Nebraska and our winters are colder then yours, but my snappers are all in pre-brumation/hibernation slow down. What this means is under no reasons should yours be turned loose at this time of year. He is just not prepared for it nor use to where ever your thinking of letting him go.

This is a good thing as it gives you more time to think things through. I don't know if your allowed to release him. Second I don't think "pets" should be released because they have never learned to hunt, but to rather just have food appear. Third I would guess he has a higher concentration of parasites, ect then a wild one would have (simply because he has been kept in a confined enclosure), so that could cause issues for wild turtles he would be placed in with. He may have other health issues that could cause him problems like lack of muscle tone. Fourth he thinks of humans as something to run to, not away from (plus if he has been around dogs or cats he also is less leary of them too) which could put him in harms way.

Do you have an idea where you would let him go out? Are there other turtles there? If not, is there a reason there are not?


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 6, 2013)

Snapping turtles are THE toughest turtles out there. I think if the temps are still that mild you can safely release him. I've recaptured snapping turtles that I released and marked and they all were fat and healthy.

In my opinion it'll be just fine .


----------



## reatrocity (Oct 6, 2013)

I kind of agree with Yvonne. If it was me I wouldn't in good conscience... But I also would have not taken them home either.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Oct 6, 2013)

OK, if I give him to someone with a pond who feeds their turtles, I will wait until spring. But if I give it to someone who keeps it inside I will give it whenever.

Now is there anyone on the forum who wants a snapping turtle and can provide a good home?


----------



## Tom (Oct 6, 2013)

Has he had any contact at all with other chelonians or their enclosures. Any exposure to their decorations and stuff? This would greatly increase the chances of the baby having bad bugs that you wouldn't want to release into the wild. Just one more factor to consider.

I think most reptiles are perfectly capable of figuring out how to survive on their own in the wild. They hatch directly out of the egg with survival instincts. The desensitization to humans could be a problem, but hopefully being out in the wild would make him revert to normal wild behavior really quickly. It does with most wild animals. Even mammals.

I'm not advocating either course of action. Just throwing out some points for consideration.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 6, 2013)

There is a really, really rough rule of thumb I heard years ago- a month and a mile. Released animals do best when released within a month of being captured, within a mile of where they were found. (A rider on the rule was that you used smaller numbers for smaller or younger animals.) 

Outside of those limits, lots of things start to happen- they pick up pathogens from captivity they will release to the wild population. They get out of sync with the natural rhythm (mating, brumation, etc.), do not know the localities best hiding or foraging locations, etc. and just in general fail to thrive.

Having said all that, considering how tough snappers are, the fact that it is a local species, and your local climate, I'd bet he would do as well in the wild as he would in captivity if you released him now.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Oct 7, 2013)

IMHO, aquatic species are more adaptable when released back into the wild. Granted, I have nothing to back that up, just an opinion based on that they are not as site fidelic as terrestrial species and most are more opportunistic in their diet.


----------

